# Please help! Nikon D70 or Canon 350D



## cillie (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi there!

I am outgrowing my Sony F828 and need to buy a new DSLR, but cannot decide between the Nikon D70 and the Canon 350D.

I would love to hear from people who bought/own/looked at one of these cameras and WHY they bought that specific model.

Would you suggest I look at other cameras as well?

I want to start doing semi-professional work (wedding, sport etc.) and need an all-rounder.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2005)

for weddings i would suggest the 20D.

anyway to your question on D70 / 350D
you may also want to consider the new D70s released by nikon

But you must go and handle them - i do not like the 350D as I find the grip too small for my hand. I use a pro1 all the time which is a small camera - so handle them and see if you like and are natural with the control layouts


----------



## westman (Jun 3, 2005)

don't forget D70s


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 3, 2005)

I love 350d.. it fits exactly to my hand while Nikon is way too big. Even Canon with a grip is smaller than Nikon and I don't find Nikon as comfortable an easy to use as canon...


----------



## Artemis (Jun 3, 2005)

350D all the way!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 3, 2005)

Unless you can find a must have feature on one that the other doesn't have, I'd say it doesn't really matter.  There are lots and lots of photographers happy with both cameras.

I would look at lenses and accessories that you want, and see if both brands are covered there, or if one brand is too expensive, etc...


----------



## flysolo1 (Jun 3, 2005)

i owned the d70 and loved everything about it and only sold it because i had the opportunity to buy the d2x.  the quality of the d70 is very impressive the color tonality is great.  as far as comparing the two in my opinon they are both great cameras and are a personal preference.


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jun 3, 2005)

Dosent the 350 have more pixels?

Isnt the 300D its equal?


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 3, 2005)

the 300d is not the equal of the 350d...most likely because the 350d is a new model, and the 300d is a couple years old.  the d70 is a very high quality camera (as is the 350d).  like the others said, go try them out.  megapixels dont really matter much from 6 to 8 megapixels. to me, megapixels has little to do with image quality. instead of more megapixels meaning more quality, more megapixels means bigger photos.  If you want to blow up your photos past 11x14 or so prints, you may want to look into the 350d (but if you're looking at 8 megapixel cameras, the 20d is the way to go (aside from the canon 1ds series)).  


Another tip: go read reviews. I've found many reviews and comparisons between the 350d and d70, even the d70 and the 20d.


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jun 3, 2005)

I was saying the canon 300D is 6 pixels just like the Nikon d70.

And about the same price.

The canon 350D has two more pixels and cost much more.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 3, 2005)

Ihaveaquestion said:
			
		

> I was saying the canon 300D is 6 pixels just like the Nikon d70.
> 
> And about the same price.
> 
> The canon 350D has two more pixels and cost much more.



Your right, the 300D is defenetly a lower grade than 350D, for example, size, body type (350D uses a magnisium body) speed, 4 fps, 14 frames continous, Digic II processor...and cant remember much more of the top of my head, but I defenetly would try to save a couple and go for the 300D, its defenetly worth the extra...and I truly believe it to be supirior to the D70...although the D70 is an amazing camera!


----------



## Wirral Bagpuss (Jun 5, 2005)

Well i believe Cannon havew some problems with it's software and cards? Something i read the other day. I have just bought a Nikon D70 and love it !!  What swung it for me was nice colours and a good grip !! Unputdownable !!


----------



## triggerhappy (Jun 5, 2005)

I am a very happy owner of a D70, but I'm sure they are both great cameras.  I'd be surprised if there was difference in quality between the two (except perhaps at the margins), so the issue comes down to what features you want/are prepared to pay for.  

Personally speaking I wouldn't bother with the D70s over the D70 as you pay quite a bit extra for features that aren't really all that importnat.  

Read the reviews and decide what camera offers you the best feature/cost combination.


----------



## cillie (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.... Guess what? I decided on the Conon 20D. I can get for about the same price as a D70. 

Now I only need to decide what lenses to buy. It comes standard with a 18-55 EF lense.

I was thinking of buying a 28-300/f3.5-6.3 and later on a 170-500/f5-6.3 (both Sigma) or should I rather go for the 28-200/f3.5-5.6 (same price as the 28-300) instead?


Regards


----------



## etaf (Jun 5, 2005)

wow 20d for the same price as a d70, thats a great deal
d70 is *£579.99* in jessops body only and the 
20D is *£999.99* in jessops body only

Various websites will have these cheaper, bit i usually use jessops as a guide.

so thats a great deal you have there,

glass, get the best you can afford, whats the budget


----------



## Artemis (Jun 5, 2005)

Good point that Etaf, and Trigsy, the 350D is 8 megapixels, when D70 is only 6, thats the main difference, besides from the unbeatable speed of the 350D


----------



## triggerhappy (Jun 5, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Trigsy, the 350D is 8 megapixels, when D70 is only 6


 
Sure, but my point was that I don't think you'll notice any difference in the quality of your pictures with only a 2mp difference.  Therefore I was trying to say that other features (such as speed) should be a more important componant of the choice.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 5, 2005)

Check out this link for a comparison of the 20D and D70.

http://kenrockwell.com/tech/20dd70.htm


----------



## Wirral Bagpuss (Jun 5, 2005)

Hmmm i reckon the D70 is still the better bet out of that useful comparison, it is lighter and cheaper but still gives outstanding quality prints.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 5, 2005)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Sure, but my point was that I don't think you'll notice any difference in the quality of your pictures with only a 2mp difference. Therefore I was trying to say that other features (such as speed) should be a more important componant of the choice.



Good point, my bad 

And as for the comment above, I wouldnt skimp...if your gonna spend a lot on a camera, dont then save on a couple of hundred...its eith waste £700, or make it worthwhile spending £900, if you get my point....not that D70 is a waste...


----------



## buckenmeyer (Jun 5, 2005)

speaking of the canon 350D.. I have a normal (not digital) Canon EOS 300V, I was wondering if I can use the lense from this camera on the 350D if I were to purchase it (so I would only have to purchase the body for now)?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 5, 2005)

I just got a D70, and I love it!  It's certainly better built than the Canon, but as far as image quality goes, either one's a winner.


----------



## etaf (Jun 6, 2005)

buckenmeyer vbmenu_register("postmenu_225490", true);  ,

you can use that lens but multiply the current focal length by 1.6 to see the effective field of view on the 350D.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm asking myself the same question atm - D70 or 350D. I think I'm going to go with the 350D just because it is lighter and i find the controls a little more intuitive - plus I don't have that little cross arrow button on the nikon jamming into my nose (coz I'm a left-eye) on the canon. Weight is a big issue for me. I know that that 100g lightness will add up after a while. Also I find the menus on the Nikon a little hard to read.


----------



## etaf (Jun 6, 2005)

Meysha, i think your posts prove the point that i make, "you must handle the camera"


----------



## Artemis (Jun 6, 2005)

buckenmeyer said:
			
		

> speaking of the canon 350D.. I have a normal (not digital) Canon EOS 300V, I was wondering if I can use the lense from this camera on the 350D if I were to purchase it (so I would only have to purchase the body for now)?



Only certain ones, you cant use the EF-S range of digital only lenses, one of which comes with the 350D, the 18-55 is generally an EF-S lens...


----------



## westman (Jun 6, 2005)

actually they are not much different
if u like wild life , sports and u need long lenes, say 300 , 600, Canon does better on long lenes, and Nikon does better on macro, wide angles.


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2011)

6 years old. :er:


----------

